# 22g Flat Kanthal - Rip Trippers Review



## BhavZ (16/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

that hairstyle DOES NOT suit that beard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

He has hair? I thought his hats were fused onto his head.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/14)

He needs to shave that beard off man..

He looked a lot better when he didnt have that beard


----------



## bones (16/7/14)

I dig this dude, I just watched his video on steeping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

Those clouds are insane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD (16/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (16/7/14)

He is gonna die man all that clouds are gonna kill him


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

I want those clouds


----------



## Dv8 (23/7/14)

Thats because he uses 100% Vg mixes as he is allergic to pg or sets off some thyroid thing that i remember from a vid he did.... so he can make clouds for days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/7/14)

bugger - another wishlist item.......... VAPE FUND ..... need me mo Vape Fund!!


----------

